

Hey computer, use a GUI like a human would with mouse, keyboard and vision - 0xdeadbeefbabe
http://www.kitware.com/blog/home/post/586

======
CatsoCatsoCatso
Reminds me of Scar, which has been around for a long time. Being able to run
it in the background meant you could play all sorts of pranks on family
members.

[http://www.kaitnieks.com/scar/](http://www.kaitnieks.com/scar/)

